# Seeing the Whooping Cranes -- with pics



## CarolfromTX (Feb 18, 2020)

Dave and I went with a friend to Rockport to see the Whooping Cranes. It’s the only migrating flock in North America. They are magnificent birds. We also saw lots of other shore birds. There is an area in Rockport where the great blue herons nest in live oak trees. There must have been 50 of them!  So beautiful.
Rockport was where Hurricane Harvey came ashore and was really hit hard. I was glad to see they were almost completely recovered. It’s such a laidback little fishing town. We really like it there.
We also toured the Fulton mansion. Looks like a Munster style house but it’s very pretty inside. It was damaged during Harvey because the water came in through the chimneys and part of the roof also blew off, so there was water damage inside. So glad it could be restored.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 18, 2020)

Is that crane doing a mating dance? His wing span is very wide!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2020)

I love seeing these photos!  
And reading what you wrote about the wildlife and the area, there,  @CarolfromTX 

Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 18, 2020)

Beautiful photos Carol


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 18, 2020)

Love the pictures n a little bit of history, thanks for sharing, Carol!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 18, 2020)

Wingspan of a whooper is seven to eight feet! They are almost 5 feet tall, and I think they mate for life. They migrate every year from Alberta Canada and winter over on the Texas coast.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> They migrate every year from Alberta Canada and winter over on the Texas coast.



I wish they would make stops along the way, 
and that they'd let us know their route, in advance, and the dates of their stayovers, so we could go to see and to greet them, and get some photos and autographs.


----------

